# Galilee 15 - Information and PDF's needed



## TFCorcoran (May 6, 2014)

Not long ago (2012 and 2013) there were conversations going on here on Sailnet about the Galilee 15.. I now own one of these which I bought in RI but the boat is in sad shape. Someone here called "Bubba the Geek" ? said that he (or she) was in posession of PDFs showing the specs on different parts of this 
vessel.
If you are still out there Bubba, please send me the files you may have showing details of the rudder/tiller system . What I have is so jerry-rigged I'd like to see what the original designs should look like. Thanks to all. Tom


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi TF,

Welcome aboard! I remember that thread that you mentioned where folks were seeking that owners manual. Poor Bubba may have been scared off by the sheer number of people that wanted it! The interest isn't surprising though - it's a pretty boat. I didn't find the document online, but there are some nice pictures of the kick-up rudder and daggerboard in some old listings on the SailingTexas website:

Galilee 15, 1984, Brunswick, Maine sailboat for sale
Galilee 15, 1985, Canyon Lake, Texas sailboat for sale
Galilee 15 sailboat for sale
Galilee 15 sailboat for sale

I also found a more current ad where the seller mentions that he has the manual. His name and contact info is in the ad. Perhaps you'll have more luck with him than Bubba.

1983 Galilee Boatworks Galilee 15' For Sale - Port St. Lucie, Fl 34987 - Classic (Sail) Boat For Sale by Owner -9190

Good luck!


----------



## Bill Newill (Jan 1, 2021)

I know I am probably too late to assist you but others may find this useful. I too own a Galilee 15 (vintage 1983, I believe). It is an awesome small daysailer.

Galilee 15 specs: Sailboat Data - Galilee 15
Galilee 15 manual: Galilee Owners Manual

When I bought my boat, I was the 4th or 5th owner and they still provided me with the original manual. You have to love people who care so well for a boat !!!!


----------

